# How long?



## Deemc (Jan 20, 2014)

How long is it to i can start to see stuff for sale.. After a wee parts just!

Dee


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dee, You will require a certain number of posts & numbers not disclosed.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------

